# Resident Evil 5



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

 Started to play this game & very much liked it.
 Graphics is top notch with MT framework though not better than Havok(in  FarCry 2)

 Chris Redfield build looks like steroid builds filled with nitrogen gas 
 Sheva is a good shooter with AI but in Cover mode her bullets hit my arm & shoulder instead of enemy 

 Monster detailing is awesome 

 Q: Do I have to sell all the treasures in the game or keep them for the last?
 Q: I have played RE4 which was awesome too...but RE5 doesn't have yellow herb?only Red & Green...

 Q: Did u get all the BSAA emblems?I haven't...

 I m in chapter 3-2 & feels dat this game is shorter than RE4.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

RE5 is DX11 right??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> RE5 is DX11 right??



No i guess.......its dx10....not sure...but its an awesome game with awesome graphics



Zangetsu said:


> Q: Do I have to sell all the treasures in the game or keep them for the last?


Sell them to buy and upgrade items...if u don't sell them ur inventory will get full and then u won't be able to pickup any important items...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Do I have to sell all the treasures in the game or keep them for the last?


Yes you have to sell them all they are only for money and nothing else.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Q: I have played RE4 which was awesome too...but RE5 doesn't have yellow herb?only Red & Green...


Yes it have only two. But you can mix them.
Red+Green = Full health
Green+Green = 60% health
Red can't be used on its own it can be only used by combining with Green but Green one can be used if if you have one so If you have a red and found a green mix them ASAP to save a inventory slot and for a full health pack for both Chris and Sheva



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Did u get all the BSAA emblems?I haven't...


Yes I have got em all the thirty.
By now you should have got 16 or 17 BSAA emblem.
Do you want their locations or You would prefer to find on your own. You can see how many BSAA emblem are there in a level by chapter select.



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Graphics is top notch with MT framework though not better than Havok(in FarCry 2)


Actually the best part is that this is very nicely optimised I mean you get all that glory without costing too much on Graphics card and it runs much better than any game with similar graphics.


			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> RE5 is DX11 right??


AFAIK its DX10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes I have got em all the thirty.
> By now you should have got 16 or 17 BSAA emblem.


Nope I have got only 4... 

I have to play again....to get all....



gameranand said:


> AFAIK its DX10.


DX10 & DX9no DX11 

have u got rotten & golden egg.I have got only brown & white egg...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I have to play again....to get all....


Yes. If you want the locations post here and I'll give the location of all the emblems.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> DX10 & DX9no DX11


I know.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> have u got rotten & golden egg.I have got only brown & white egg...


Yes many times. Golden egg restores full health and rotten egg reduces it so don't ever eat a rotten egg throw them at Las plagas to kill them.
Dude I have completed this game 6 or 7 times so ask about anything and most probably I would answer your question. I have all weapons with unlimited ammunation and I have completed this game in 2.5 hrs.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

Just to keep things clean.. FC2 uses Dunia engine. Havok is just a physics middleware.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ And Dunia Engine is based on Unreal Engine 3 right??? I read it somewhere but not sure.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ And Dunia Engine is based on Unreal Engine 3 right??? I read it somewhere but not sure.


It's based on CryEngine and not Unreal Engine 3. UE3 belongs to EPIC games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have completed this game in 2.5 hrs.



just 2.5hrs


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> just 2.5hrs


Yup thats right just 2.5 hrs. Actually once you know each and every location and have a magnum with unlimited ammunition and Rocket launcher with unlimited ammunition then it seems easy enough. I won't spoil game further just play ans you'll know.


			
				Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> It's based on CryEngine and not Unreal Engine 3. UE3 belongs to EPIC games.


Oops didn't knew that. Thanks a lot for that info.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> have a magnum with unlimited ammunition and Rocket launcher with unlimited ammunition then it seems easy enough.



so magnum is powerful than the default handgun....oh & I upgraded the default handgun & sold the magnum....
& also upgraded the Ishaka shotgun...

Btw i m waiting for gatling gun


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> so magnum is powerful than the default handgun....oh & I upgraded the default handgun & sold the magnum....
> & also upgraded the Ishaka shotgun...


Its not just powerful its damn powerful. One suggestion Upgrade the very first handgun you get, the very first machinegub you get in 1.1 mission but uppgrade the shotgun Jailbreaker.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Btw i m waiting for gatling gun


You have to complete the game once and then only it will be unlocked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> One suggestion Upgrade the very first handgun you get


I have upgraded both (chris & sheva's handgun)



gameranand said:


> the very first machinegub you get in 1.1 mission


I haven't i was focussing on Ishaka shotgun coz I've heard dat fully upgrading it will unlock "Triple Barrel Shotgun" the most powerful 

Btw is it worth upgrading 1st MachineGun...I guess it M&G 


gameranand said:


> but uppgrade the shotgun Jailbreaker.



I haven't got this yet...currently in a boss fight with Irving


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I haven't i was focussing on Ishaka shotgun coz I've heard dat fully upgrading it will unlock "Triple Barrel Shotgun" the most powerful


Yeah the name is hydra. And its not powerful than Jailbreaker



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Btw is it worth upgrading 1st MachineGun...I guess it M&G


IMO its best MG because at full upgrade it holds 300 ammo in one mag that means a lot less slot in inventory I mean in inventory MG space is for 150 bullets and gun itself carries 300 so you don't need to carry ammo for it from start. It also unlocks Gatling Gun after completing the game. Its critical damage is good means more one shot kills.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

Handgun is very effective if you can give headshots...Shotgun is powerful when lot of those zombies come close to u...machine gun is I guess not that effective in this game unless and until you have unlimited ammo....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to R&D on weapons in RE5 to find out which is powerful & worth upgrading




gameranand said:


> Yeah the name is hydra. And its not powerful than Jailbreaker


How come u r so sure????



gameranand said:


> It also unlocks Gatling Gun after completing the game. Its critical damage is good means more one shot kills.


after completing...then u mean when again start as a new game i will get this in Buy menu inventory or will it automatically available in my inventory....

also can the inventory be expanded just like RE4 where new bigger briefcases were available


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> Handgun is very effective if you can give headshots


Only if critical damage is high enough.



			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> Shotgun is powerful when lot of those zombies come close to u





			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> machine gun is I guess not that effective in this game unless and until you have unlimited ammo


They are effective for running just fire the zombies and run don't fight. Until they stand again you'll be long gone.



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> How come u r so sure????


Because I have completed this game about 6 to 7 times and remeber the stats of each weapon after full upgrade and before upgrade.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> after completing...then u mean when again start as a new game i will get this in Buy menu inventory or will it automatically available in my inventory....


It will be available for purchase and kinda costly. 50000.



			
				Zangestu" said:
			
		

> also can the inventory be expanded just like RE4 where new bigger briefcases were available


No...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^thanx for info....

Have u also completed the mercenaries mode ???


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> thanx for info....


You are welcome.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Have u also completed the mercenaries mode ???


Yes and I have unlocked each and every character in that mode and have completed each and every map with A+ score.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> They are effective for running just fire the zombies and run don't fight. Until they stand again you'll be long gone.


One you shoot them using a shotgun..they just fall down and then later you can smash them with your legs instead of running...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> One you shoot them using a shotgun..they just fall down and then later you can smash them with your legs instead of running...



Oh ya...Stomping....

Btw I love the combo of Chris & Sheva....
How to do the 1hit-kill..i mean the throat slit kill 

when sheva kicks frm my back I also go down


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> One you shoot them using a shotgun..they just fall down and then later you can smash them with your legs instead of running...


Yeah but thats effective when you have lesser zombies with you or they'll get a chance to attack you.



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> How to do the 1hit-kill..i mean the throat slit kill


I can't understand which move you are talking about but if that involves both the players then its hard because its a rare chance that your parter will give him the blow that you want for next combo. This is most effective in Co-op match rather than single player.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I can't understand which move you are talking about but if that involves both the players then its hard because its a rare chance that your parter will give him the blow that you want for next combo. This is most effective in Co-op match rather than single player.



I have done combo hits successfully in SP.

1hit-kill: Chris goes to back of enemy & slits his throat with his army knife ..but how to initiate dat i dnt knw


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I have done combo hits successfully in SP.


I have also done them but the combos which requires both players were kinda hard for me because of AI.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> 1hit-kill: Chris goes to back of enemy & slits his throat with his army knife ..but how to initiate dat i dnt knw


Its called neck breaker and here is how to initiate it.
If you want to pull off your character’s instant kill against ordinary Majini, you 
need to set up for a Low attack. A couple of bullets in their shins, so that they 
drop down or hunch over without being ﬂ oored, will do the job on unarmored 
enemies. If their legs are armored, aim for the feet.
Now you need to get behind the enemy, but just far enough past their side will 
count as such. If you’re facing them, draw an imaginary line through the Majini 
from shoulder to shoulder and run just beyond it. There’s no need to turn around
or to face them: as long as you’re right beside the Majini, you should see the 
description of your normal Low context move suddenly change into your instant
death move as you pass. As Chris, for instance, you would see “Uppercut” turn 
to “Neck Breaker”. Immediately hit your context action button to activate the 
move animation, which will automatically reposition you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have also done them but the combos which requires both players were kinda hard for me because of AI.


Is there a Single Player combo...only with chris


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ I guess you have already seen them. Uppercut, *Hook followed by Stomp*, Straight and some more. Can't remember the names of all.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

If you use melee attacks more...it will help you save up on ammo...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ And if you don't do melee then you can't complete the game at all because ammo are not plenty here and melee attacks do a lot more damage than ammos so its not just an option its a necessity of the game that you go for a melee when ever possible like take for instant you shoot 1 bullet to a las plagas and do a uppercut followed by stomb and you have killed him with one bullet and if you try to kill him with bullets only it'll take 3 bullets to kill him 2 at least in head unless he dies with a critical hit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

@gameranand: U were saying Jailbreaker is the most powerful shotgun....
but M3 has 900 power max....

& Hydra has 550 power max...
but Hydra is triple barrel(3shells per shot) dat means 550*3= 1650 max per shot


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Jailbreaker is the most powerful shotgun....
> but M3 has 900 power max....


Yeah sorry about that. I got confused with the names I though the gun with long barrel was Jailbreaker. Ma bad.



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> & Hydra has 550 power max...
> but Hydra is triple barrel(3shells per shot) dat means 550*3= 1650 max per shot


Yeah but you'll waste 3 bullets and in M3 one bullet=900 damage. Thats the reason.
And man believe me once you get the Magnum you won't need Shotgun at all. I have M5000 magnum completely upgraded and unlimited ammunation and I don't ever use other gun at all. It has 5000 dmg with one bullet means 2 or 3 bullet= one boss.
I just go with my M5000 magnum and rocket launcher for uroboros and bang.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but you'll waste 3 bullets and in M3 one bullet=900 damage. Thats the reason.
> And man believe me once you get the Magnum you won't need Shotgun at all. I have M5000 magnum completely upgraded and unlimited ammunation and I don't ever use other gun at all. It has 5000 dmg with one bullet means 2 or 3 bullet= one boss.
> I just go with my M5000 magnum and rocket launcher for uroboros and bang.



Bullet wasting is OK...if we talk only about power.....

Magnum is powrful than Handgun..but the ammo is very rare available... also the time gap between two shots in magnum is more than Handgun

Btw killed the Boss Irving now on chpter 4-1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Magnum is powrful than Handgun..but the ammo is very rare available...


Buddy they are not just powerful then Handgun but they are powerful than everything in this game. I mean Man 5000dmg in one shot what you want more. And I have unlimited ammo for my guns so don't have to worry about rarity of ammo.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Btw killed the Boss Irving now on chpter 4-1


Ah. He is easy peasy. I didn't took even a shot from my gun to beat him only used the mounted guns on the ship.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok..now completed chapter 4-1
ummm..the cutscene of italian lady was marvellous.... 

well there r 3 new ammo to buy "Explosive Flashround","Acid Flash Round" &
"Fire Flash Round"...with a black panther written on them..what r those?& which weapon to use with?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> well there r 3 new ammo to buy "Explosive Flashround","Acid Flash Round" &
> "Fire Flash Round"...with a black panther written on them..what r those?& which weapon to use with?


Explosive flash round is like a common grenade.
Acid round will burn their the skins of las plagas and make them scream like hell.
Fire rounds are as usually set las plagas on fire.
They are used with Grenade Launcher which should also be available in shop if you didn't find one.



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> ummm..the cutscene of italian lady was marvellous....


I know she's a ***** and you'll soon realize that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

Phew... Last Boss fight with uroboros was pain in a$$.....
I didnt used the flamethrower in my last try coz he used to swipe me with his tail while being near...so i used only the gas cylinder & Incendiary grenade to kill the monster.....

Now in Chapter 6-1 

Q:when my health bar will be full...it is not a full green circle?
Q:even if i have money system is not allowing me to upgrade the last capacity of ithaka shotgun...y?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Phew... Last Boss fight with uroboros was pain in a$$.....
> I didnt used the flamethrower in my last try coz he used to swipe me with his tail while being near...so i used only the gas cylinder & Incendiary grenade to kill the monster.....


The most simple method is a rocket launcher. One rocket in that son of bit(h and he is gone for good.



> Q:when my health bar will be full...it is not a full green circle?


If you are talking about that black bar then your health is already full. That black bar is for reserve in case you starts dying then your partner has a chance to revive you untill that bar is empty. And If you have a yellow bar just use a spray or herb to gain health.



> Q:even if i have money system is not allowing me to upgrade the last capacity of ithaka shotgun...y?


You can buy it after 6-1 I guess.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

finally completed RE5....very well satisfied ending.....
I havent got all emblems so the Bonus is locked such as costumes,unltd ammo,figures,filters etc.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I havent got all emblems so the Bonus is locked such as costumes,unltd ammo,figures,filters etc.


Well the sheva's costume which is unlocked through the emblems is *HOT*
Chris costume is also good but I was more interested in Sheva's Costume.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

^^hey i downloaded the save game files which r given as savedata.bin but when i replace them i get an error msg as save data corrupted....while loading game 

do u have any save data file which works 100% & which has all things unlocked....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I have Will upload them in Save game thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes I have Will upload them in Save game thread.



But I guess just copy pasting the savedata.bin wont work we have tweak some thing


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> But I guess just copy pasting the savedata.bin wont work we have tweak some thing


I have uploaded save game and my Xlive account.
Just copy paste at the locations given in notepad file. Just change Aby to your username. And save will work.


----------

